# Custom Muzzleloader Builders ?



## GregoryB. (Oct 21, 2013)

Been thinking about having a custom muzzle loading rifle built. Anyone have any  recommendations on builders ?  It will be used mainly for deer and maybe elk so I was thinking 50 cal.


----------



## deerehauler (Oct 21, 2013)

GregoryB. said:


> Been thinking about having a custom muzzle loading rifle built. Anyone have any  recommendations on builders ?  It will be used mainly for deer and maybe elk so I was thinking 50 cal.



Pm killitgrillit on here he has built a few really nice ML tell em D.J. told you to get with him if you do. I work with him. He is out of town right now but will be back later this week. Attached some links of his builds.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=711582&highlight=

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=599168&highlight=


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Oct 21, 2013)

What are you looking for? Flintlock, Perc?


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Oct 21, 2013)

Bad bull muzzle loader google it beast of a custom gun my cousin has one


----------



## GregoryB. (Oct 21, 2013)

It will be a percussion cap gun.


----------



## Desert Rat (Oct 21, 2013)

When I get the money, I'm going for one of mmarkey's guns.


----------



## GregoryB. (Oct 21, 2013)

I am looking for a more traditional style muzzleloader. I don't want a modern inline or smokeless powder rifle. Most of the deer I shoot with a gun are well within bow range so I don't need a scoped out bean field muzzleloader. Got a cabinet full of long range guns.


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Oct 21, 2013)

Here is where I got mine. You will have to give them a call about how long the wait time is or you might get lucky and have one on hand. Great folks to deal with. They will answer any questions you might have.

http://www.avsia.com/tvm/


----------



## SASS249 (Oct 22, 2013)

If you were wanting flintlock then I have a buddy that is a great custom builder, he built the rifle in my avatar.  I know he has two for sale now. Don't know too many custom builders around that do many caplocks though.


----------



## mmarkey (Oct 22, 2013)

Right now I'm working up a new 42" barrel, 50 Cal. 1790 era flintlock in the style of J.P.Beck of Lebanon, PA. With a very highly figured tiger stripe stock fully carved with engraved brass furniture. It's still very early in construction but it's going to be a beauty.


----------



## mmarkey (Oct 22, 2013)

Right now I'm working up a new 42" barrel, 50 Cal. 1790 era flintlock in the style of J.P.Beck of Lebanon, PA. With a very highly figured tiger stripe stock fully carved with engraved brass furniture. It's still very early in construction but it's going to be a beauty.

GregoryB, I know you mentioned Percussion, but have you ever considered a Flintlock Rifle. Flintlocks are just as reliable and imperceptibly slower than a caplock and as a bonus they are MUCH cheaper to shoot. No expensive percussion caps to buy that can go bad due to poor storage and humidity. A flint that is capable of fireing many more than 50 times each only cost less than $2. Talk to someone that has fired both and get some opinions.


----------



## GregoryB. (Oct 24, 2013)

After looking around at custom muzzleloaders and discovering all the parts available to build one I have decided to build my own. I am not going to build a kit gun going to acquire all the pieces and start from scratch. Been working with wood and hand tools all my life and I  build my own Trad Bows so why not build my own Muzzleloader. Built a few gun stocks years ago.


----------



## Supercracker (Oct 24, 2013)

awesome. 

However, just so you know, most of the "kits" that are sold aren't really "kits" so much as they are a box of raw parts that have to be finished and fitted. 

trackofthewolf.com has the best selection and will have things in stock. Personally I've had problems with their precarved stocks in the past and will not buy another one. But I'm in the extreme minority with that. 99% of people have no issues and they are good, easy people to deal with. 

http://knobmountainmuzzleloading.com/   has better precarved stocks to work with and his brass castings are hands down the best available. But, they will cost a little more and you'll have to wait 3 or 4 months for it. 

Jim Chambers probably has the best kits overall  http://www.flintlocks.com/

Buy the gunsmith of grenville county book. Trust me, you  need it.


----------



## mmarkey (Oct 25, 2013)

That's Great GregoryB, I second what Supercracker said especially the part of buying the book "The Gunsmith of Grenville County" It is pretty much indispensable direction on building these rifles. I've built many and I have both versions of the book and I still refer to them.

Good luck, and success in your project!


----------



## Darkhorse (Oct 26, 2013)

I "third" The gunsmith of grenville co. Also consider a video or two. I have several around here. Jim Chambers has had a couple of different videos on his website and they are well worth the expense.
Georgia is not exactly a hotbed of rifle building so it can be hard or impossible to find a mentor for hands on assistance. This is where a video can get you through the tough spots.


----------



## GregoryB. (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks for the info on the books and videos. I got 2 years to read up and study before I get back to the Continental U.S. , my Wife is Army currently stationed in Puerto Rico and I didn't bring any tools and gun ownership isn't as easy here as in the States.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Oct 26, 2013)

Let me post a few links you may wish to check out.

http://www.dixiegun.com/

http://www.trackofthewolf.com/index.aspx

http://therifleshoppe.com/

http://www.possibleshop.com/

http://www.longrifles-pr.com/index.shtml

http://www.roystroh.com/

http://www.stonewallcreekoutfitters.com/

http://www.fowlingguns.com/


----------



## Ben Athens (Nov 5, 2013)

Take a look at Sitting Fox Muzzle loaders. They have kits available that look pretty good.


----------



## Hoyt (Nov 28, 2013)

What I like to do is decide what gun I want to build then buy individual parts for it that I like. I enjoy shopping around for the parts on different sites and doing the research to make sure they will work together with what I'm building.


----------



## ironhead7544 (Nov 30, 2013)

Building your own is the best way to go if you have the skill.   Get the best parts, it is worth it in the long run.   

I like a plain or poor boy style.   A flintlock half stock rifle just looks right to me.  I would go with a .54 for large game.


----------



## mmarkey (Feb 12, 2014)

GregoryB. said:


> After looking around at custom muzzleloaders and discovering all the parts available to build one I have decided to build my own. I am not going to build a kit gun going to acquire all the pieces and start from scratch. Been working with wood and hand tools all my life and I  build my own Trad Bows so why not build my own Muzzleloader. Built a few gun stocks years ago.



Hi GregoryB
It's been several months since you decided to build a rifle. I was wondering if you've got anything to add to the story. A little on your progress please, and do you have any questions?


----------



## GregoryB. (Feb 13, 2014)

Haven't built anything yet. Been surfing the  web looking at different options. Unfortunately I am currently stationed with my Wife (Soldier) out of the U.S. and don't have any tools with me to actually do any work.  Going to get everything ordered so I can start the build upon returning to the States.


----------

